# BSW Stage 1 Upgrade - Installed today..



## mfear (Sep 4, 2007)

Did the install tonight.. was easy and the instructions provided on their website were great.

Sliced my hands up a few times reaching behind the back seat paneling to install the mid-ranges.. at least blood comes out of leather pretty easily.

It sounds great..definitely worth the money. Highs are clean and sharp, lows are cleaner (not muddy or distorted) and hit hard.

It doesnt sound like a $2500 aftermarket upgrade, but it isn't one -- so I didn't expect that. It really makes the factory subs sound a lot more noticable and clean/complimentary.

I give it 2 thumbs up..

but I did break those little point bracket holder thingies that clips the panels into the side of the car... maybe the BSW guys can send me a handful.. i broke 5 and now I cant get the rear driver's side door panel back on all the way


----------



## erunithug (Jul 10, 2007)

those brackets always break. whenever you take any panels off, u should expect to replace a few. pick em up at the dealer. theyre like 5 cents each at most.


----------



## mfear (Sep 4, 2007)

yeah.. happened on my 300zx and GTI, too
.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

Unfortunately we don't keep any on hand as we really don't do installation anymore 

Glad you are enjoying it though!


----------



## mfear (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## tedcousens (Sep 25, 2007)

*part/model #?*



erunithug said:


> those brackets always break. whenever you take any panels off, u should expect to replace a few. pick em up at the dealer. theyre like 5 cents each at most.


can I pick some up at the dealer befor I do my speaker upgrade? What would I ask for? Anyone have a part name or number?


----------



## downtown (Mar 25, 2005)

tedcousens said:


> can I pick some up at the dealer befor I do my speaker upgrade? What would I ask for? Anyone have a part name or number?


^^^^BUMP^^^^


----------

